# Breast Support



## Blake Bowden (Jun 26, 2009)

Well...um..apparently this is a legit product..hah

http://kushsupport.com/


----------



## JTM (Jun 26, 2009)

are you saying you ordered some?


----------



## Nate Riley (Jun 26, 2009)

I wasn't sure it if there was going to be a pink ribbon or lingerie.  I was wrong on both. You see something new everyday.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 27, 2009)

JTM said:


> are you saying you ordered some?




Shhhh


----------



## js4253 (Jun 27, 2009)

Place one between your cheeks and viola, no lower back pain!


----------

